# I have a customer that likes this image but I can't find anything similar to it. Any ideas?



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a friend that wants me to make 3 DTG shirts for her boys. By Friday. She really likes the image attached but wants me to change what is written on the front of the shirt. It looks like a pirate crossbones file and I thought I would be able to find it or something similar but I can't. I sent her some other files I had similar but she didn't like them. She really likes this one. 

I apologize in advance if I am posting in the wrong area...


Has anyone seen it before or know where I can get it duplicated inexpensively?

Thank you, very much appreciated!
Shannon


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

here is a link to some free skull and crossbone images....you should be able to use in most any software...and then just find the font you need...should be a piece of cake
Pirate skull and bones clip art Free vector for free download (about 11 files).


----------



## Threadhoney (Jul 23, 2013)

She is looking for something very similar. I wonder if I can get someone to recreate it? I did look at the link, thank you. I have looked at hundreds and cant find anything close enough that she likes.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

well, its wed, if still no luck send me a pm..


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Be careful with clipart on that site. All are not free to use.


----------



## dougie54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Check at www.vector.me


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Go to clker.com. they have the one you need.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

